# Ipad mini dispo en apple store ?



## zanuck (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que vous savez si les Apple store ont des ipad mini dispos ?
Je compte y aller cette semaine (à Paris) sinon je commande...

Merci !


----------



## polo_86 (11 Novembre 2012)

Je voudrais connaître la disponibilité également, mais je pense que l'applestore en reçoit chaque jours. Tu peux me tenir au courant ?


----------



## zanuck (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour info, ce matin à l'Apple store Opéra, ils n'avaient que des 32Go noir.
Pas de 16Go ...


----------



## polo_86 (12 Novembre 2012)

merci pour l'info !


----------



## polo_86 (15 Novembre 2012)

J'y suis allé hier le 14Nov, Au louvres, rien du tout.
à Opéra, J'ai pu prendre mon noir en 16go et juste avant moi, une personne à pris un 64 en blanc.
Il semble que le réassort soit meilleure à l'opéra qu'au louvres.


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2012)

polo_86 a dit:


> J'y suis allé hier le 14Nov, Au louvres, rien du tout.
> à Opéra, J'ai pu prendre mon noir en 16go et juste avant moi, une personne à pris un 64 en blanc.
> Il semble que le réassort soit meilleure à l'opéra qu'au louvres.



Il y avait des mini dispo hier au Louvre. Des 16, 32 et 64 Go en noir et 32Go en blanc. Il faut juste tomber au bon moment. En fin de soirée, aucun problème.

Du coup, c'était pas prévu mais j'en ai pris un pour éviter que ceux qui en veulent vraiment réussissent à en trouver :love:

D'ailleurs, les vendeurs poussaient assez bien à l'achat...et vas-y que je te fasse une démo ou que je te mette la pression pour vite sortir ta carte bleue.


----------



## MacFly3 (16 Novembre 2012)

Passé rapidement ce matin chez mon APR a Brest (DXM), aucun en stock, il m'a dit que des 3G devraient arriver bientôt, mais que sinon le délai est annoncé à 3 semaines, mais il m'a dit que c'était pas gagné pour en avoir pour Noël...


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2012)

Pourtant étant à Brest, c'est bien toi le plus près de Cupertino....


----------

